# retro street type portrait



## mysteryscribe (Mar 16, 2006)

This particular portait is 1940 style pre color film portait.... It was a chance encounter with the lady and I just make the picture on a lark... One shot one picture. I color it on the computer just as I would by hand.  I think that to be retro color or even selective color retro you have to start with a real black and white image and go from there same with sepia.


----------



## terri (Mar 16, 2006)

What camera and film type did you use?


----------



## mysteryscribe (Mar 16, 2006)

it was shot with a polaroid 160 roll film converted to shoot 120 with a graflex roll film back.  The flash was a 283 with aligator clamps for pc terminals.  the film is arista black and white 100asa   The black and white image was tinted with I think a program I bought just for that purpose.  It wasn't cropped and didn't even need dust spotting.  I think the woman must have been magic.


----------



## terri (Mar 16, 2006)

The coloring does indeed look very natural!


----------



## mysteryscribe (Mar 16, 2006)

why thank you lol.. You usually think it is garish... Im going to go celebrate


----------



## marwa45 (Mar 21, 2006)

good job very nice


----------

